# new avvy + sig



## xcalibur (Oct 11, 2008)

comment


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

one word: wierd. i liked your previous avvy better though


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 11, 2008)

Sooo, you cropped it?


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 11, 2008)

Xcalibear


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 11, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Xcalibear


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 11, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Xcalibear



sciezxy


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

xcalibre


----------



## Ducky (Oct 11, 2008)

I still think you should stay with the other one , But this is nice.. Pretty none art involved in it.. But yet so artistic =o


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 12, 2008)

I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Awesome air band


----------



## Rowan (Oct 13, 2008)

SCRUBS


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 13, 2008)

The guy in your ava looks just like our school's principal
Scary


----------



## da_head (Oct 13, 2008)

i miss the laughin lulu but i like ur sig lol


----------



## jabjab (Oct 13, 2008)

Scrubs is fun, guy in avatar is wearing way to much make up, i'd fine a nicer pic.
I may have missed some but is the 2nd guy in the sig someone i dont recognise from the show or er yourself or?


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 13, 2008)

the second dude is lloyd, nobody really knows him

as fo my avatar, im not really happy with him but i cant find a better picture of ted

i might change my avatar to the janitor seeing as hes my second favorite in the show
the first being ted


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 13, 2008)

I quite like your avatar and sig!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you can download some episodes and capture a better screen yourself?


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks a lot pingpong

as a matter of fact, I have season 7 lying at home right now


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 13, 2008)

There you go, just capture a screen of him with VLC or something!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 16, 2008)

changed it.
thoughts?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 16, 2008)

its kinda funny / better than last one


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 17, 2008)

Changed it to the flag of the brain trust.
I like this a bit more but its a bit too small...


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 26, 2008)

w00t!
awesome new avvy by psyfira


----------



## Maybe (Oct 26, 2008)

umm i dont get it


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe said:
			
		

> umm i dont get it



you are a newbie after all.
My nick got misspelt by a bot on irc as xcalibear and it sort of stuck
and now my avvy is a play on that


----------



## Maybe (Oct 26, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Maybe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rofl what does being a newbie have to do with anything. i was talking about the sig though


----------



## phoood (Oct 26, 2008)

hi brown bear


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 26, 2008)

phoood said:
			
		

> hi brown bear



how you doin white bear?


----------

